# Ccp 11' 2-5



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

1pc. or 2pc? thanks.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

If conditions(transportation) allows it, go for the one-pieced rod. If not; do the two-piece. Most ferrules nowadays allow a two piece to work almost as well as the one-piece rod. JMHO C2


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

It is a 2 piece. 50/50 split. Tip over Butt.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

tjbjornsen said:


> It is a 2 piece. 50/50 split. Tip over Butt.


Correct - thanks


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

And a Helluva Rod I might add!
'Welcome!
And THANKS Tommy!


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks, I'm coming down Saturday and seriously considering picking one up. What's the P&S discount again?


----------

